

Why not to buy a next gen console now and wait to buy it in 5 years - lanbird

1. It could be a next birthday present
2. All games already out
3. All friends already inside
4. Console is hacked so you can play all the games free from HD. 
5. More cheap that at the start , more cheap offers , new offers and games
6. All bugs are fixed
7. All patches are released 
8. You can play with friend who already bought it (test games and console)
9. New devices is out.
10. You will get all the joy together in one time
11. All games are already on PC . 
12. Everyone will tease you to buy it , but dont listen them.
======
Vaskivo
1 - Maybe

2 - Not really. Consoles' lifetime is getting bigger. But five years from now
you'll get the first games in second-hand or at a discount.

3 - If your friends think like you, they won't.

4 - Yeah but... piracy is wrong. And if you like videogames, you should buy
games.

5 - It will probably be cheaper, but see no. 3.

6 - Yeah, probably. But new features will arrive and, with them, new bugs.

7 - See no. 6

8 - See no. 3

9 - Probably not but, by that train of thought, you'll never buy anything
because "a new and better product will arrive soon".

10 - Yeah, I guess.

11 - Debatable. Many games don't have a PC release (but I believe that is
changing).

12 - Everybody wants you to buy their product. You are free to do what you
want.

~~~
lanbird
2\. All the best games like GTA, metal gear solid is out on the first of the
days when the console is out. Marketing. I remember those days my friends
played GTA 4. I first played it on PC and later on xbox 2. I had a lot of fun
and yes i get them almost FREE or very cheap.

4\. Piracy is wrong. I agree. Im sad for the developers that depends from the
big companies like MS and PS. But what is the point to buy a 4 games for the
price of the console? And after you must spend money for unnecessary addons
and maps that costs no so cheap. This is not my fault that i don't buy a
games. (almost addons and maps that i wanted are free now or cheaper) And
those poor people who buy the game and cant refund it, because they cant test
it. I dont mention disk scratches, the whole box with a lot of CDS that no one
needs and i cant even sell. Year i know about cloud games.

9\. The high tech industry never stops and even if you buy a console now,
tomorrow someone like Steam will release a new one, so i dont see a
difference, Yeah i prefer be the last guy that the mass of sheeps. Like those
you see killing people and fighting to buy a new console.

6\. New features to the old game ? I doubt. 11. A few, even Fable was released
on PC.

12\. A consuming world. Its so sad.

ps: i just wanted to share my style of life about console games. My last
console was playstation (i sell it in 2001 ) and now im on xbox 2 for 3 years
and i will do the same with the new ones.

------
DigitalSea
5 years? That's a lot of awesome game titles to miss out on. I doubt we'll see
a new game console in 5 years, it took 7 years for Sony to release the
Playstation 4 after releasing the Playstation 3 in 2006. The current next-gen
consoles will last at least close to 10 years with incremental storage
upgrades inbetween.

~~~
lanbird
Well maybe 3 , but you can Play the games on pc if you have one and in 5 years
you will have 3 different versions of xbox out that is much much better than
the first one.

